# UP Big Boy Restoration



## WhoozOn1st

Talks have been underway between Union Pacific and the SoCal chapter of the Railway & Locomotive Historical Society (http://rlhs.org/) regarding a possible trade for one of the 8 remaining 4-8-8-4 "Big Boy" steam locomotives for the purpose of U.P. restoring the machine to operation.

Trains magazine subscribers can view a number of online articles in the News Wire features, and this one is available with no log-in necessary:

* Union Pacific studying Big Boy restoration project*

http://trn.trains.co...878CDE995B&_z=z

"[uP] Company spokesman Mark Davis told Trains News Wire Friday that the company has been approached by and is working with a third party interested in restoring and operating a Big Boy. He said the railroad is evaluating the condition of preserved UP Big Boy locomotives and that it believes two might be available for restoration. Davis declined to name the other party or give a timeline for the project. But at least one organization is already talking about its potential to put a Big Boy back on the main line.

"In an exclusive interview with Trains News Wire, John Mastrobuoni from Prescott, Ariz., said the Southern California Chapter of the Railway & Locomotive Historical Society is eager to find out if the railroad can meet its requirement that a replacement piece take the place of the Big Boy at the Los Angeles County Fairgrounds in Pomona. The engine is one of eight survivors of the 25 locomotives that Alco built beginning in 1941 for freight service between Cheyenne, Wyo., and Ogden, Utah until the last steamed in 1959."

Team Whooz had the pleasure of visiting one of the candidates, No. 4014, at it's display home in the L.A. County Fairplex at Pomona during the 2011 L.A. County Fair. 4014 and other engines on display at Pomona have a monthly open house, so with this pending trade in the air Team Whooz hopes to get over there soon for closer inspection of this fine locomotive that with a little luck and a lot of work might see steam again in the foreseeable future.

EDIT: Another Trains item with no log-in required is this rundown of the 8 surviving Big Boys:

* Where are the Union Pacific Big Boys now?*

http://trn.trains.com/en/Railroad%20Reference/Hot%20Spots/2012/12/Where%20are%20the%20Union%20Pacific%20Big%20Boys%20now.aspx








Union Pacific "Big Boy" No. 4014. One of 8 Big Boys on display around the country, the 4-8-8-4 (or 4-8-0+0-8-4) 1941 Baldwin coal burner was built for the steep grade of UP's original Sherman Hill alignment in Wyoming; top speed 68 mph.
​


----------



## Ryan

That's an amazing piece of machinery.


----------



## the_traveler

I hope it happens! 

I've seen a Big Boy on display in Scranton, PA - and it really is a *BIG* *BOY*!  I'd love to see one under steam again!


----------



## The Davy Crockett

Where is 4014 stored? Surely not out in the elements?


----------



## printman2000

UP's Challenger has been out of service for a long time. I have heard speculation that something is very wrong with it leading UP to consider this Big Boy restoration in its place.


----------



## WhoozOn1st

The Davy Crockett said:


> Where is 4014 stored? Surely not out in the elements?


As the photo above shows, 4014 is indeed outdoors and open to the elements. Seeing as how it's southern California, however, the elements are relatively mild. The location is L.A. County's Fairplex fairgrounds in Pomona. The second link in the original post leads to a rundown of locations and storage situations for all 8 surviving Big Boys.


----------



## Blackwolf

printman2000 said:


> UP's Challenger has been out of service for a long time. I have heard speculation that something is very wrong with it leading UP to consider this Big Boy restoration in its place.


Whats wrong with #3985? Granted, it has been out of the public eye for some time, leaving #844 to be the locomotive that UP sends out for all of the steam events lately. I cannot find any news of there being trouble for the Challenger, aside from the issues in 2008 which were supposedly fixed in 2010.

Loosing the Challenger to have a Big Boy would temper my enthusiasm quite a bit. :unsure:


----------



## amtrakwolverine

The challenger was working in 2010 during the STL gathering we went and saw it and it was moving under steam.


----------



## printman2000

amtrakwolverine said:


> The challenger was working in 2010 during the STL gathering we went and saw it and it was moving under steam.


I believe she has not been under steam since 2010. And I can find no news of when she will be.


----------



## WhoozOn1st

Before trying to hunt down any rumors about 3985 being badly hurt or a Big Boy being restored to take the Challenger's place, I'll recall that the UP locomotive was quite a sight in the morning sun at St. Louis when visited by AU during Gathering IV (October 2010), and a stirring view when caught crossing the Mississippi the next morning. Intriguing hearsay, though...













http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aHkBPnOCsC4​


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

I hope that 3985 is still operational but it would also be great to have 4014 steaming again!


----------



## BNSFboy

printman2000 said:


> UP's Challenger has been out of service for a long time. I have heard speculation that something is very wrong with it leading UP to consider this Big Boy restoration in its place.


3985 is still working and there is nothing wrong with it. It is just going through its 15 year FRA inspection and other maintenance, and this is coming from one of the members of the steam crew I talked to while the 844 was in Amarillo, Texas.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

BNSFboy said:


> printman2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> UP's Challenger has been out of service for a long time. I have heard speculation that something is very wrong with it leading UP to consider this Big Boy restoration in its place.
> 
> 
> 
> 3985 is still working and there is nothing wrong with it. It is just going through its 15 year FRA inspection and other maintenance, and this is coming from one of the members of the steam crew I talked to while the 844 was in Amarillo, Texas.
Click to expand...

That's a relief! Now just looking for that Big Boy for a trio of steamers!


----------



## cirdan

I saw the one in Dallas and staff at the museum there told me that their's was probably in the best condition orf all remaining Big Boys as it had had a major overhaul and repair not too long before being retired (maybe that was just wishful thinking though, seeing this example hasn't been mentioned in this discussion yet). Looking closer, I saw that the motion had been partly torched (they told me due to a derailment) and lots of smaller bits like valves, gauges and pipes were missing (maybe pocketed by souvenir hunters?). But I guess this is nothing that can't be put right. Maybe several locomotives can be dismantled to provide a pool of parts to get one working? The bad parts can then be put back together to make display locomotives so no locomotive is actually lost.


----------



## amtrakwolverine

One of the issues was moving the locomotive since it can't fit on today's tight curves so they are also looking for one that's the easiest to get to the shop.


----------



## printman2000

BNSFboy said:


> printman2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> UP's Challenger has been out of service for a long time. I have heard speculation that something is very wrong with it leading UP to consider this Big Boy restoration in its place.
> 
> 
> 
> 3985 is still working and there is nothing wrong with it. It is just going through its 15 year FRA inspection and other maintenance, and this is coming from one of the members of the steam crew I talked to while the 844 was in Amarillo, Texas.
Click to expand...

I hope they are right. It has just been idle for a pretty long time (over two years) with no official news of it moving in the future.


----------



## printman2000

printman2000 said:


> BNSFboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> printman2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> UP's Challenger has been out of service for a long time. I have heard speculation that something is very wrong with it leading UP to consider this Big Boy restoration in its place.
> 
> 
> 
> 3985 is still working and there is nothing wrong with it. It is just going through its 15 year FRA inspection and other maintenance, and this is coming from one of the members of the steam crew I talked to while the 844 was in Amarillo, Texas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope they are right. It has just been idle for a pretty long time (over two years) with no official news of it moving in the future.
Click to expand...

UP's site says...



> Prior to the _Missouri River Eagle/Sedalia Sesquicentennial Special_ in 2010, No. 3985 had been shop-bound for routine maintenance since 2008.


So it was in the shop for two years, then did a run, and has now been in the shop for two more years. Sounds like more than just 15 year inspections to me.

Listed in the wikipedia page, it says...



> According to the UP Steam Volunteers the "Challenger" will not be operating until 2016 or later.


I know, not the most trusted source, but still.


----------



## The Davy Crockett

So...

the evidence/conjecture is that Challenger needs some serious work.

So...

I'll conjecture further that UP might be 'weighing its options' about whether it would be cheaper/more cost effective to resurrect a Big Boy or bite the bullet and get the work on Challenger done. One has to admit the goodwill from bringing a Big Boy back to life sure would be pretty great. 

And to go completely off the deep end: hboy:

Like it will ever happen - hey, there were rumors once - but if only CSX would restore C&O's Allegheny #1604, which is housed at the B&O Museum, there could be some seriously fun competition to see who's boss!! :lol:


----------



## printman2000

Actually, your further conjecture was what I conjectured earlier in this thread.

To be clear, I know nothing other than what I posted here.


----------



## BNSFboy

I just remember that the steam crew member said that they were replacing all of the firebox pipes and more then likely they will use this time to make other repairs. The wheels might get sent to a shop somewhere to get refitted and probably the cab will get redone. You also have to remember that the steam crew does its own maintenance on the engines and they aren't around all of the year, which is why it might take so long to get it rebuilt.


----------



## WhoozOn1st

> According to the UP Steam Volunteers the "Challenger" will not be operating until 2016 or later.


A close reread of that first linked article in the original post shows that 3985 is indeed undergoing a major overhaul. Also noted there, and in a couple other places in some of the Trains subscriber-only stuff, is that the target for getting 4014 (or any Big Boy?) operational would be 2019, the sesquicentennial of the first transcontinental railroad.

A News Wire item that appeared 1-2-13 noted that discussions continue with the Pomona outfit, with factions both in favor of and opposed to a deal with U.P.:

"Some members are in favor of having the locomotive back under steam again, which also means returning it to Union Pacific. Chapter members in favor of a trade feel that the primary benefit, not only for the chapter, but also for the public in general, is that people will be able to see a Big Boy in action.

"Others are adamant that the removal of the Big Boy would weaken the position of the chapter as a viable museum. They believe that the absence of the No. 4014 will negatively impact visitor attendance to Pomona. In addition, there are concerns that if the Union Pacific operates the locomotive, the chapter would not receive appropriate recognition for its efforts."

Also...

"Union Pacific has apparently indicated that, in case a deal with the Pomona cannot be reached, the railroad has other options. That is widely regarded to mean that there are Big Boys elsewhere in the country that are potential restoration candidates."

More to the item than that, but those are the main points, other than at this point there is no offer on the table and that discussions are merely "exploratory."


----------



## Ben Deutschman

Any further news on this rumor, or is it a dead duck like the last supposed Big Boy restoration story that never came to fruition?


----------



## MikefromCrete

Ben Deutschman said:


> Any further news on this rumor, or is it a dead duck like the last supposed Big Boy restoration story that never came to fruition?


Apparently still in the negotiation stage between UP and the railroad museum. It's not a rumor, though, the talks are real, but the outcome is not yet known. UP seems to want to put a Big Boy back in operation as part of its 150th anniversary celebration. There are a number of Big Boys on display around the country, but the California one may be in the best shape due to the climate.


----------



## The Davy Crockett

Ben Deutschman said:


> Any further news on this rumor, or is it a dead duck like the last supposed Big Boy restoration story that never came to fruition?


There is an article on page 62 of the March 2013 issue of Trains magazine about this. Sounds like at the time the article was written, negotiations were still going on.

I found the article noteworthy for the news (Which maybe I missed) that UP is acting on behalf of an unnamed third party; and for the comments by Steve Sandberg of Friends of 261 (Who just went through rebuilding Milwaukee Road's 261 (a 4-8-4) and Robert Franzen of the Grand Canyon Railway, Iowa Interstate.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

Is the Trains mag of March 2013 released yet? It's only February right now.


----------



## MikefromCrete

Magazines are always published with dates ahead of their actual release. I just finished reading my copy of Trains' March issue.


----------



## CHamilton

MikefromCrete said:


> Magazines are always published with dates ahead of their actual release. I just finished reading my copy of Trains' March issue.


Mad Magazine was notorious for pushing that to extremes. When I was a kid, their cover dates were generally about six months in the future.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

MikefromCrete said:


> Magazines are always published with dates ahead of their actual release. I just finished reading my copy of Trains' March issue.


I guess I need to read more magazines! I don't even know this stuff now! Do you know why they do this?


----------



## trainman74

Swadian Hardcore said:


> I guess I need to read more magazines! I don't even know this stuff now! Do you know why they do this?


It's mainly for newsstand purposes -- so that people don't think the magazine is "old news" because the cover date is in the past, which could lead to either customers choosing not to buy the magazine, or newsstand operators/magazine distributors taking it off the stand prematurely.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

trainman74 said:


> Swadian Hardcore said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I need to read more magazines! I don't even know this stuff now! Do you know why they do this?
> 
> 
> 
> It's mainly for newsstand purposes -- so that people don't think the magazine is "old news" because the cover date is in the past, which could lead to either customers choosing not to buy the magazine, or newsstand operators/magazine distributors taking it off the stand prematurely.
Click to expand...

Makes sense but I sure don't like it.


----------



## cirdan

Same with many other things.

The 2013 fashion was alraedy out in the last quarter of 2012, and will probbaly no longer be on the shelves in the final days of 2013.

Just confusing marketing. But apparently it works.


----------



## WhoozOn1st

Today's TRAINS News Wire carried a blurb about the potential Big Boy restoration, but it had essentially nothing new to report. Talks continue among U.P., the SoCal chapter of the Railway & Locomotive Historical Society, and an unnamed third party.

"Sources close to the matter indicate that Ed Dickens, who heads Union Pacific’s steam program, was back in Southern California recently to confer with some, but not all, of the board members of the chapter regarding the restoration of the locomotive. The sources indicate that discussions are continuing and moving forward."

And that's about it, except for noting some of the other engines in the Society's collection out at the L.A. County Fairplex fairgrounds in Pomona:

"The chapter maintains an extensive railroad exhibit at the Los Angeles County Fairplex that includes UP 4-12-2 No. 9000, the only survivor of its type; Santa Fe 4-6-4 No. 3450; and Southern Pacific 4-10-2 No. 5021, also the only survivor of its type. The display includes several smaller steam locomotives, UP DD40X 'Centennial' diesel No. 6915, rolling stock, and the Santa Fe depot from nearby Arcadia."

It's a pretty cool collection - a Climax geared steam locomotive there, too - and I'd recommend a visit to anybody - local or otherwise - who might wanna hop on a Metrolink train to be dropped off at the County Fair's doorstep during this year's run between August 30 and September 29. Aside from that the Chapter has open houses one weekend per month.

Team Whooz has had its plans to visit 4014 (EDIT: It would be a second visit. 4014 pics in this thread were shot during the fair in 2011.) foiled by a combination of poor atmospheric conditions and the sorry fact that Executive Director WhoozOn1st is a typically spoiled Southern California weather weasel who generally refuses to venture outdoors in temperatures under 60 degrees Fahrenheit. And even the 60s are iffy.




Head-on view of Big Boy 4014 at Pomona, California.​


----------



## George Harris

amtrakwolverine said:


> One of the issues was moving the locomotive since it can't fit on today's tight curves so they are also looking for one that's the easiest to get to the shop.


Curves are not being built any tighter now than in the past. What must be recognized is that for every section of line that woud be a list of equipment that could be and could not be operated on it. Likewise, for any given equipment there would be restrictions on where it could go. 
There were certain things as slight widening of track gauge for long wheelbase steamers that is no longer done as it is not necessary.


----------



## Eric

doesn't UP haev one on display in Omaha that they could trade it for?


----------



## The Davy Crockett

Eric said:


> doesn't UP haev one on display in Omaha that they could trade it for?


UP is not the driving force behind this. A third party is willing to put up the money.


----------



## Upintilldawn

St Louis Missouri also has a Big Boy. And a group of people have been trying to fully restore that big boy as well as the dd40 that are sitting in the yard.


----------



## Wlliam Wood

what is going on with the challenger is that they are doing a complete overhaul of the engine, which is required for steam engines every so many years, and since the challenger is so big the complete over haul of the engine will take 2+ years even with todays technology


----------



## WhoozOn1st

I believe it's less a matter of an era's technology than an issue of the amount of money and labor brought to bear. Surely UP wouldn't have settled for having a locomotive out of service for 2 years for an overhaul. Modern requirements are different, of course, but no longer are there veritable armies of labor, or expansive facilities and supplies close to hand, to accomplish the mandated inspections and heavy maintenance on a timely basis; no matter the state of technology.



UP 4-8-4 No. 844 at Kelso, CA, 11-20-11. Photo by Alice.​
Some fun: Videos like this one at Classic Trains magazine are often available to subscribers only, but this one's an exception. It's a look at UP's Big Boys (4-8-8-4s under discussion here), Challengers (4-6-6-4s), and "FEFs" (4-8-4s). Nice stuff!

Union Pacific Big Boys and Challengers in Action - http://ctr.trains.com/en/Magazine/~/link.aspx?_id=BF03BCCBA9D04EFB895614C3C1152330&_z=z&utm_source=SilverpopMailing&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=CTR_News_130403_Final&utm_content=


----------



## JoeBlow

From UP's website,

*Omaha, Neb., July 23, 2013 – Union Pacific Railroad today announced it reached an agreement with the Southern California Chapter - Railway & Locomotive Historical Society in Pomona, Calif., to transfer ownership of one of the world's largest steam locomotives, Big Boy No. 4014, back to Union Pacific.*

*Union Pacific plans to relocate No. 4014 to Cheyenne, Wyo., where Union Pacific's Heritage Fleet Operations team will work to restore it to operating condition. Details regarding those efforts will be made public at a later date.*

*Union Pacific donated No. 4014 to the historical society December 7, 1961. The locomotive arrived January 8, 1962, at its current display location at the Rail Giants Train Museum in Pomona.*

*No other railroad has retained its historical equipment or honored its American roots like Union Pacific.*

*"Our steam locomotive program is a source of great pride to Union Pacific employees past and present," said Ed Dickens, senior manager - Union Pacific Heritage Operations. "We are very excited about the opportunity to bring history to life by restoring No. 4014."*

http://www.uprr.com/newsinfo/releases/heritage_and_steam/2013/0723_4014.shtml


----------



## MrFSS

*Specs*


----------



## WhoozOn1st

Trains magazine editor Jim Wrinn wrote this online column that briefly looks at the state of steam locomotives in the U.S. before concentrating on the engine uppermost in fans' minds these days: UP 4014.

Southern 4501, Norfolk & Western 611, and now Union Pacific 4014: Can it get any better than this - http://cs.trains.com/trn/b/staff/archive/2013/07/26/southern-4501-norfolk-amp-western-611-and-now-union-pacific-4014-can-it-get-any-better-than-this.aspx

"The Big Boy 4-8-8-4, of course, is the show stealer. It’s bigger, badder, and bossier than anything anyone has put on the main line since the end of steam. Once it’s running again, it’s doubtful that anything will come close to matching its impressiveness. Adding it to the operable roster of 844 and 3985 creates a perfect trio representing the best in steam locomotive development by the UP, among the pinnacle of American railroads."

Marginally off-topic concerning another Big Boy, I caught this lucky shot of UP 4023 on static display at Omaha from the passenger window of the MayhemMobile while speeding past on the freeway below as Team Whooz returned from a special event at the Illinois Railway Museum. "Lucky" because I barely saw the locomotive(s) in time to scramble to dig out the camera (little Canon A1200), roll down the window, point and shoot while passing at about 65 mph, with acceptable results.

That brings to 3 the number of Big Boys I've seen "in person" (out of 8 on display), with the others at Pomona and Cheyenne.


----------



## Silver Turtle

Well, from what I have gleaned from all over --

3985 is in for a overhaul [15-year FRA? possibly]. As stated previously, UP steam crew isn't around all the time [especially they've got to get 844 out and about], so they're putting the Challenger on the back burner until the excursion season is over and they can devote more time to it.

The biggest fly in the ointment to all this? The 4014! There is an extermely good possibility that 3985 won't be back on the rails until UP finishes the restoration of 4014 [RUMOURED -- three to five years; and possibilty of 4014 showing up at the 150th anniversary of the Golden Spike]. A three-to-five restoration on 4014 will still give UP time to get 3985 ready, too.

Oh wow -- the 844/3985/4014 triple-heading? The mind fairly boggles at that. . .


----------



## WhoozOn1st

The latest Big Boy 4014 update from the RailGiants Train Museum at Pomona is somewhat stale, dated July 23.

Today's Trains News Wire, however, says 4014 is undergoing prep for its big change of location and ownership; mainly getting the locomotive ready for its move to Cheyenne:

"This weekend [August 10/11, 2013], members of the UP steam crew were at the Rail Giants Museum, located on the Los Angeles County Fairgrounds, disassembling the locomotive pistons and attempting to move it back and forth few feet with a tractor. However, initial attempts to move the locomotive with a pair of front-end loaders to see how easy it would, or would not, roll were thwarted by steel chocks welded to the rails."

Nobody though to check for such things first!? Hmmmm...

Meanwhile, the Pomona outfit has announced that they'll be open additional days before the move so folks can visit 4014 before the big move. In addition, the upcoming Los Angeles County Fair will afford plenty of opportunities to see the Big Boy and all its steam and diesel friends. The museum is at the fairgrounds, and open mostly when the Fair is.

Southern California Railway & Locomotive Historical Society Schedule of Events: http://www.railgiants.org/event-schedule.htm



The RailGiants Train Museum at the Los Angeles County Fairgrounds - and at Fairplex year 'round - is owned by The Southern California Chapter of the Railway & Locomotive Historical Society. The 1887 Santa Fe station from Arcadia, CA - at left - is the museum's bookstore and gift shop. (WhoozPhoto, 9-10-11)​


----------



## cirdan

I can understand that it hurts them, losing such an iconic locomotive from their collection.

Maybe they can shop around. Some of the Big Boys in other locations aren't as well cared for any maybe they aren't really wanted. Maybe they can negotiate to bring one of those in as a replacement for static display?


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

cirdan said:


> I can understand that it hurts them, losing such an iconic locomotive from their collection.
> Maybe they can shop around. Some of the Big Boys in other locations aren't as well cared for any maybe they aren't really wanted. Maybe they can negotiate to bring one of those in as a replacement for static display?


But they should be happy to see their legendary old locomotive restored and running again. I am sure most or all the museum staff are railfans, and would be overjoyed to see a Big Boy running again.


----------



## WhoozOn1st

Following several postponements another Big Boy - UP 4018 - is to be moved in Texas this Sunday (8-18) by a museum that's relocating to Frisco.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

WhoozOn1st said:


> Following several postponements another Big Boy - UP 4018 - is to be moved in Texas this Sunday (8-18) by a museum that's relocating to Frisco.


Is this 4014 or 4018 that's going to be restored? So 4018 is going from Texas to California?


----------



## CHamilton

From the UP website:

Big Wheels Not Yet Turnin'

Posted August 15, 2013 3:00 p.m. CDT



> The initial phase of mechanical preparation for moving UP4014 from Pomona, Calif., to Cheyenne, Wyo., is moving along according to plan and progressing well. Members of the UP Steam Team have been in Pomona, Calif., since early August, and will return later in the month for additional assessments.Union Pacific reached an agreement in July of this year with the Southern California Chapter - Railway & Locomotive Historical Society in Pomona, Calif., to transfer ownership of one of the world's largest steam locomotives, Big Boy No. 4014, back to Union Pacific.


----------



## Alice

Swadian Hardcore said:


> WhoozOn1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> Following several postponements another Big Boy - UP 4018 - is to be moved in Texas this Sunday (8-18) by a museum that's relocating to Frisco.
> 
> 
> 
> Is this 4014 or 4018 that's going to be restored? So 4018 is going from Texas to California?
Click to expand...

4014 and 4018 are different locomotives. 4014 is in CA and 4018 is in TX. Wikipedia has an article you might enjoy. If I were anywhere near Texas, I'd be out to watch that move!


----------



## MikefromCrete

Swadian Hardcore said:


> WhoozOn1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> Following several postponements another Big Boy - UP 4018 - is to be moved in Texas this Sunday (8-18) by a museum that's relocating to Frisco.
> 
> 
> 
> Is this 4014 or 4018 that's going to be restored? So 4018 is going from Texas to California?
Click to expand...

4014 is the one that has been acquired by the UP and will be moved from its current location in Southern California to Cheyene.

4018 is located at a museum in Texas. The museum is moving from one site to another and is taking all its equipment, including the Big Boy, with it.


----------



## Agent

WhoozOn1st said:


> Following several postponements another Big Boy - UP 4018 - is to be moved in Texas this Sunday (8-18) by a museum that's relocating to Frisco.


A group of guys are broadcasting live (barring technical difficulties) as they wait for UP 4018 at this link: http://www.ustream.tv/channel/union-pacific-big-boy-chase.


----------



## WhoozOn1st

From the RailGiants Train Museum e-newsletter (of sorts):

"Recently, Union Pacific’s expert steam crew arrived from Wyoming to get their initial 'hands on' view of the famous #4014. A scope of components from its pistons down to the smallest of ball bearings are being opened and inspected. There is much more to complete before it begins its first journey of the 21st Century across the fairgrounds parking lot on panel track towards Metrolink’s San Gabriel Sub. The earliest date this journey is expected to begin is in October or later."




Members of the U.P. steam crew at work on Big Boy No. 4014 at RailGiants Train Museum, which is at the Los Angeles County Fairgrounds (Fairplex). (RailGiants photo)​​For more photos of the work in progress (they're using a blue work flag from 844): http://railgiants.org/souvenirs.htm

EDIT: There's also a U.P. online update, which includes an interesting and informative YouTube video about the inspection and work proceedings on 4014. Apparently the RailGiants museum has taken good care of the locomotive, which helped make it a good restoration candidate. I'd guess the mild SoCal climate didn't hurt, either: http://www.uprr.com/newsinfo/community_ties/2013/august/0815_4014.shtml


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

MikefromCrete said:


> Swadian Hardcore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhoozOn1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> Following several postponements another Big Boy - UP 4018 - is to be moved in Texas this Sunday (8-18) by a museum that's relocating to Frisco.
> 
> 
> 
> Is this 4014 or 4018 that's going to be restored? So 4018 is going from Texas to California?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4014 is the one that has been acquired by the UP and will be moved from its current location in Southern California to Cheyene.
> 
> 4018 is located at a museum in Texas. The museum is moving from one site to another and is taking all its equipment, including the Big Boy, with it.
Click to expand...

That clears it up.



WhoozOn1st said:


> From the RailGiants Train Museum e-newsletter (of sorts):
> "Recently, Union Pacific’s expert steam crew arrived from Wyoming to get their initial 'hands on' view of the famous #4014. A scope of components from its pistons down to the smallest of ball bearings are being opened and inspected. There is much more to complete before it begins its first journey of the 21st Century across the fairgrounds parking lot on panel track towards Metrolink’s San Gabriel Sub. The earliest date this journey is expected to begin is in October or later."


Very good to see active work going ahead now. Get it fized up well, boys, UP would get a huge PR bonus for this!


----------



## WhoozOn1st

An item in today's Trains News Wire discusses an interview with Union Pacific's Senior Manager of Heritage Operations (i.e. steam chief), Ed Dickens. Some particularly interesting excerpts:

"Union Pacific’s quest to return one of its famous 4-8-8-4 Big Boy locomotives to steam began about two years ago and soon focused on No. 4014. That rebuild could take five years or more to complete, as Trains News Wire learned in a wide-ranging interview with UP’s steam chief. He says the locomotive will have a large territory and that he’s confident conversion to oil firing will be successful."

"Dickens declines to discuss the terms of the deal between the railroad and the railroad club, but says specifics will be announced soon."

"Dickens says he looked at other survivors but 4014 soon became the front-runner because its boiler barrel is in excellent condition."

"The engine is also largely intact, down to nozzles for the injectors. Much of the air brake system is intact, which will make easier the dead-in-tow move 1,200 miles from Los Angeles to the steam shop in Cheyenne later this year."

"Removing the engine from the fairgrounds will involve using panel track to work across a parking lot for about 5,000 feet to reach a live track, a nighttime move onto Metrolink, and a visit to UP’s shop at West Colton for inspection and public display. The engine’s trip to Wyoming will take place in daylight on a published schedule with display stops. That move will likely take place later this fall."

"As to oil firing the locomotive type that traditionally burned coal, Dickens says he is confident the Big Boy can successfully be converted while still getting maximum life from its firebox sheets. He figures the locomotive, as an oil burner, is capable of developing a whopping 7,200 hp."

Much more to it than that, of course. In addition to the usual magazine subscribers who have access to Trains News Wire, this item is being left open to all registered members of the Trains Magazine website. The 5-to-6 year timeline for the restoration project, if met, could well have 4014 running in time for the sesquicentennial of the first transcon (1869-2019).


----------



## WhoozOn1st

A sorry swap:

"The Southern California Chapter of the Railway & Locomotive Historical Society will receive a former Missouri Pacific SD40-2 and a Rock Island bay window caboose in exchange for 4-8-8-4 Big Boy No. 4014. The chapter will also receive the proceeds of a an excursion operated in Southern California with No. 4014 once it is restored and the railroad will attach two plaques to the tender commemorating the years the locomotive spent in Pomona. This is according to the September 2013 chapter newsletter, obtained by Trains News Wire."

In my view 4014 is worth more than a _fleet _of tired old diesels and cabeese. But I suppose they had to get _something_ in return, and of course everybody will eventually be getting an operational Big Boy.


----------



## WhoozOn1st

Trains News Wire for 9-10-13 says...

"Union Pacific steam crew members are busy this week working on 4-8-8-4 Big Boy No. 4014 to prepare the engine to leave its home of 51 years in Pomona for restoration and eventual operation.

The steam crew has been working on the running gear, taking down the main rods, and getting this giant-of-the-rails ready to roll once more."

The steam crew has actually been at work on 4014 for several weeks, and has by now surely progressed farther than it had when Team Whooz went to the L.A. County Fair on opening weekend and took several shots of the results of work on the Big Boy up to then:

​

A rod and other parts sit on pallets beside the locomotive, with UP steam crew cover and tool trailer in right background.​​

​

Other parts removed from the engine rest on a wood platform constructed inside 4014's tender.​​

The locomotive is missing most of its boiler cladding - it should cover all the rivets/bolts and firebox - which has NOT been removed by the steam crew but rather has been missing for years. (WhoozPhotos)​​​


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

WhoozOn1st said:


> A sorry swap:
> 
> "The Southern California Chapter of the Railway & Locomotive Historical Society will receive a former Missouri Pacific SD40-2 and a Rock Island bay window caboose in exchange for 4-8-8-4 Big Boy No. 4014. The chapter will also receive the proceeds of a an excursion operated in Southern California with No. 4014 once it is restored and the railroad will attach two plaques to the tender commemorating the years the locomotive spent in Pomona. This is according to the September 2013 chapter newsletter, obtained by Trains News Wire."
> 
> In my view 4014 is worth more than a _fleet _of tired old diesels and cabeese. But I suppose they had to get _something_ in return, and of course everybody will eventually be getting an operational Big Boy.


The diesels are worht a lot because they make money, and money is important. The SD40-2 in particular, it's a great money-maker.


----------



## Ryan

Not sitting in a museum, they don't.


----------



## WhoozOn1st

Trains magazine will be live streaming video of the move of Big Boy 4014 on Wednesday and Thursday (11-13/14-13). It is registered user - not subscriber only - content, and registration is free: http://trn.trains.com/



Night view of Union Pacific Big Boy No. 4014 at the Los Angeles County Fairgrounds. WhoozPhoto, 2013.​​
EDIT: The locomotive won't appear quite its normal self, as a number of distinctive parts have been removed for the moves (first to the adjacent rail line, then to Colton, then to Cheyenne), e.g. crossheads and piston rods.


----------



## Alice

I watched some of the live feed, it was pretty boring for the most part. 4014 was moved 1200 feet today in 300 foot steps. The UP steam crew is taking special care as they move the track forward, no rushing around on this job. The Fairplex people (and UP) welcome well-behaved spectators (ie, stay out of the way), sounds like you even get free parking. The Fairplex blog is keeping up on things.


----------



## Devil's Advocate

I believe there's a hard limit on how many videos can be included in a single post, so here's a playlist on Youtube for folks who are interested in seeing the checking and preparations done prior to the initial move.

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLh3l5IvpX5haUFK5n7yqfs2vIoq_wGTVe


----------



## WhoozOn1st

What's left of the Los Angeles Times published a sort of farewell story covering 4014's move from Pomona...

"The old engine that still could" -- http://www.latimes.com/local/la-me-big-boy-20131116,0,6608450.story#axzz2kqe3Laty

"To get the old locomotive rolling again, Union Pacific crews are laying 4,500 feet of temporary track so it can cross the Fairplex parking lot and reach a nearby Metrolink line. Once it gets to Colton, it will be shuttled onto Union Pacific tracks and start heading east after being converted from burning coal to using fuel oil."

I think that last is probably incorrect; I doubt the conversion to oil burning will be accomplished at Colton. The article includes a good video, narrated by Ed Dickens, UP's senior manager of heritage operations.



Much of the engine's boiler cladding has been missing for a very long time. It was NOT removed by the steam crew. (WhoozPhoto, 2013)​


----------



## chakk

Hope they are providing 24/7 security for the locomotive in the Fairplex parking lot; else, everything copper may be gone in the morning.


----------



## WhoozOn1st

It's been a long, long, l-o-n-g time, but as this linked U.P. news release notes, "The time has finally come for UP's Big Boy No. 4014 to return to the national rail network."

Rail Fans Invited to Witness Big Boy No. 4014's Historic Return - http://www.up.com/newsinfo/community_ties/2014/january/0120_4014_departure.shtml

The page contains a link to click through for the latest schedule and route map.

"Pushed and pulled by modern diesel electric UP freight locomotives, No. 4014 will depart Fairplex, home of RailGiants Museum in Pomona, Calif., for the first time in more than 50 years. The Big Boy will travel 56 miles on Metrolink and UP track to the UP's Colton, Calif., rail yard."

In an effort to minimize interference with normal traffic, Ed Dickens, UP steam chief, said in a recent video interview that he hoped to commence the move at the viewer-friendly hour of 3 a.m. on Sunday, January 26.

Also as part of the move an old geep, old boxcar, and old caboose will be swapped in as the lame excuses for a deal for 4014 made by RailGiants.

"The move to Colton is only the first stage of No. 4014's journey to Cheyenne. Final travel preparations will be made in Colton over the next several months before the locomotive departs for Cheyenne. Rail fans are invited to view No. 4014 in Colton Yard on Feb. 1-2, and 8-9, from 9 a.m. to 4 p.m. Visitors should access the rail yard at 19100 Slover Ave., Bloomington, Calif. Visitors will be permitted in the No. 4014 display area only. There will be no other rail yard access."


----------



## WhoozOn1st

U.P. 4-8-8-4 No. 4014 is now at West Colton yard following an early Sunday move from the Los Angeles County Fairplex fairgrounds, its home for the last 50 years or so. The move apparently went smoothly. Twits and photos posted from aboard the engine during its move may be seen at:

https://twitter.com/railgiants

Seeing as how the restoration process is really and truly underway now, perhaps a mod or admin type could remove the word "possible" from the thread title. It's an artifact of a time when it was not even known if UP could find a locomotive in suitable shape for the project.


----------



## MrFSS




----------



## Dan O

http://www.latimes.com/travel/la-trb-california-big-boy-cheyenne-wyoming-20140416,0,5883325.story#axzz2zNkN6Tl6

Making the move to Wyoming starting on April 28th. Hope someone can see it along the way.

Dan

Edited to correct link.


----------



## Guest

Detailed movement schedule:

http://www.up.com/aboutup/special_trains/steam/details.shtml


----------



## GG-1

Dan O said:


> http://www.latimes.com/travel/la-trb-california-big-boy-cheyenne-wyoming-20140416,0,5883325.story#axzz2zNkN6Tl6
> 
> Making the move to Wyoming starting on April 28th. Hope someone can see it along the way.
> 
> Dan


Aloha

I plan to borrow the company camera and catch it on the south side of town as it arrives. Hope it is not late. If on Time I should have good light and be able to keep LV in the background.


----------



## cirdan

Has there been any more new on this since the move was completed.

To hear about how the restoration is progressing would be fascinating.


----------

